

Rate My App Idea/Landing Page:  Kardly.com - rcavezza
http://kardly.com

======
JangoSteve
I love this idea. I always remember to buy a card the day I need it, and it
either a) makes me late to the occasion because I have to stop to buy it last
minute, or b) ends up being a few days late in the mail.

I should just add it to my calendar, but I think the problem is deeper than
that. For instance, it always takes me a couple days to remember to stop by
the store to grab paper towels or milk when I run out, because an extra stop
always seems so far out of the way, even if it would only take 10 minutes.

But I digress. I like the idea. The only issue I see is, I'm usually pretty
picky about the cards I pick. They are usually very topical for the
relationship and recent events between me and the person the card is for.
Perhaps, you can send me an email two weeks before, prompting me to browse and
pick a card from your selection.

------
Cmccann7
At first I didn't know what kind of "Card" you were referring to. I was
thinking this was for credit cards to start with...

You should change your "we take the "buy a card" off your to do list"

to > "we take the "buy a (birthday, holiday, etc) card" off your to do list"

Then you don't need the top text either. I would also include some pictures in
the step 1-3 as well.

~~~
rcavezza
Thanks for the suggestion - changes have been made.

------
antics
Question: Do you pick the card, or do I? Easiness is good, but even telling
your trusted assistant to run to the store and grab a card is not something
most people do, unless that person is not someone you really care that much
about, or if your day is so horrifyingly busy you literally don't have time to
spend on something like that. And the people for whom that's true can probably
afford to have an assistant anyway.

If that _is_ the way things work, how about, you send me like 3 cards, and I
pick the one I like? Or find some way to give me a choice.

The frontpage is good enough for a demo, but for production, it is a bit ...
cheap. The waiting list button should be where your eye is drawn to
eventually, and where you want to keep your eyes when you're done, and the
cards explaining the steps look like they were done in MS Paint. It's not
horrible at all, but it could use some work.

------
wwortiz
This is like my uncle who buys a card for every occasion at the start of each
year dates all envelopes and then sends them out on the date the envelope
specifies, very impersonal and almost useless. Not to say that there aren't
more people like my uncle that you can market to.

------
revorad
There may be some value in this idea but it's really hard to judge without
seeing some substance. Can you show some sample cards?

I guess you are going the lean startup way here, but I think if you want to
succeed you need to put some more skin in the game.

------
nkassis
As far as the landing page goes, the gray text at the top is very hard to read
on my computer. I'd say maybe put a graphical representation of the process
(card -> mailbox -> Happy faces ;p). Right now it just looks a little bland.

------
BSeward
Every time someone tries to tell a friend about your site, they'll need to say
"cardly, but with a 'k'."

It's a minor thing, but I'd favor a name that didn't require auditory
clarification.

~~~
newsisan
Or would that help it stick in their memory even more?

~~~
markstansbury
Probably most people would just say "cardly" and the other guy would type it
in and not find the site and give up.

Buying both domains would be a wise move.

------
aristidb
"Join Waiting List" is not very inviting wording.

------
k0ban
Good idea.

Suggestions: Send not only card, but also envelope to put this card in and
preferably address printed on envelope.

Just btw, you could think about sms or e-mail service. So instead of getting
card, I will get e-mail or sms, so I could forward it to right person with
slight modification in wording.

------
markstansbury
Choosing a meaningful card is important to most people, I gather, even if they
put it off 'till the last minute and then do it poorly.

Your idea is a good one, but you absolutely must find a way to allow for that
sort of personalization.

If you send an email a few days ahead of time, like JangoSteve suggested,
asking the user to pick a card, I think you will end up with the same problem
the user already faces: too busy to deal with that now. I'd suggest the remedy
is to follow something like the NetFlix model of showing choices IN THE EMAIL.
Something like, "pick your card below, or click _here_ for more choices."

And, of course, you're going to want to categorize by style and aesthetic so
that your user gets a fairly personalized recommendation. I always buy my
cards at a local paper shop because they get brilliant, beautiful small-run
cards. I won't buy Halmark. If you suggest it, I'll pass. You'll need to learn
to avoid that, but that'll come with data. Maybe also use a NetFlix style
rating system, too. People love rating things.

------
theklub
I was toying with an idea very similar to this. If you are looking for some
ideas or a partner let me know.

